# Caruso Molecular Steam Rollers?



## Dena (Apr 14, 2005)

Are these still around? I'm feeling nostalgic and would like tp play around with some looks. I checked Taget and Walmart but they didn't carry them...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh wow... lol I remember these! Ummmm... best bet might be online or on Ebay - I'm not sure what stores still carry them - I'm surprised to see the Conair "Jelly stick rollers' I used when I was 7 are now back at CVS! lol


----------



## wvpumpkin (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Dena* Are these still around? I'm feeling nostalgic and would like tp play around with some looks. I checked Taget and Walmart but they didn't carry them... Sally's Beauty Supply usually carries them


----------



## glamslam (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow, a blast from the past! I wanted those so bad when they first came out...those infomercials! They made them look so great, like a miracle product! Never did get them tho. Now I'm a flat iron girl!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Wow, a blast from the past! I wanted those so bad when they first came out...those infomercials! They made them look so great, like a miracle product! Never did get them tho. Now I'm a flat iron girl!



I hear ya' - everything on infomercials look so good! LOL


----------



## fylloh (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Dena* Are these still around? I'm feeling nostalgic and would like tp play around with some looks. I checked Taget and Walmart but they didn't carry them... Sally and folica.com carry these.


----------

